# Past Mice



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

Just some old pics of past mice I have had..The big fat Brindle is to this day my favorite mouse I have ever had the pleasure to be with. He lived for almost three years R.I.P my love!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww, you had such lovely mice!


----------



## Salt Eriksson (Apr 4, 2012)

What lovely mice, great pictures too!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

lovely photos! cute mice. R.I.P.


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

when i was 7 i had 2 mice 1 plane black and 1 white 1 escaped and the other died at age of 2


----------

